# What type of documentation do you keep?



## b16bri (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello all, how are you? So I'm new to plowing ( actually I haven't started I'm just trying to learn as much as I can prior to starting) I've read a few threads on here about slip and fall lawsuits,and several comments have been the same,make sure you have all your documents in order. So my question is what exactly do you document? How often? And what format do you do this? Do you have a written log or do you take pictures etc.

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I keep track of everything I can, and take pictures when I'm finished.

Time and date of service (start and finish)
Weather conditions
Temp
Lot/walk conditions prior to service
Amount of ice melt applied (and what you used)

Things like that. I have a quick spreadsheet I made up, but there is a thread on here where a guy made a detailed one and shared. Hopefully someone will remember what thread that was in, and post a link.

Edit: Nevermind, I found it. Scroll down on the first page and print out the one that he left the "hell froze over" blank. You don't want someone discrediting you because you have something unprofessional in your documentation. Also, make sure your photos are time stamped.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Excellent question. 

My trucks are equipped with dash cam video for starters. 

I use basic log sheets that track the date, time of service in and out, number of cars on the lot at the time, any damage noted upon arrival, if I spoke to any resident, client or customer on site, site condition if freezing rain, snowing, ice, slush, temperature, snow accumulation, salt usage if applicable etc. 

GL!


----------



## b16bri (Sep 24, 2013)

If someone has a link to that thread that would be awesome. If no one has that exact thread if they have any examples or any document they wouldn't mind sharing that would be great also.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Jacobmb said:


> Excellent question.
> 
> My trucks are equipped with dash cam video for starters.
> 
> ...


How do you like the dash cam? Thought about putting them in my 2 trucks. Do you have one for the rear also, or only the front?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

b16bri said:


> If someone has a link to that thread that would be awesome. If no one has that exact thread if they have any examples or any document they wouldn't mind sharing that would be great also.
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


Sorry, meant to paste it on my edit:hammerhead: here you go.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-log-i-just-got-done-with.112789/


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Jacobmb said:


> Excellent question.
> 
> My trucks are equipped with dash cam video for starters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Dash cam video is great. I wouldnt plow without it. Ive got front facing cameras in both my trucks. The upside is that I have a record of service. There is NEVER a dispute that I did not come to do my job. I have intimate account of what I did and can review and study my plowing movements, snow placement etc and find room for improvements. With my second truck on the road this year, it is the only way I can know if something is damaged or if my driver is messing around.

This being said there are also some drawbacks. Firstly, most dash cams take 32gb cards that fill up after 6hrs or so plowing. So you can lower resolution to make it through one full plow shift or deal with changing cards throughout the plowing which I forget to do and always lose footage. Also, sometimes you forget to plug it in (unless you hardwire it) and technology can fail and has that as a limitation. The last thing I can think of is that after each plowing event I come home and transfer all the video to my PC which I stay up to do (because I might have to go right back out plowing again) and then goto sleep, but it does take time to transfer 32gb videos and secure storage of the files is another thing to consider.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Jacobmb said:


> Dash cam video is great. I wouldnt plow without it. Ive got front facing cameras in both my trucks. The upside is that I have a record of service. There is NEVER a dispute that I did not come to do my job. I have intimate account of what I did and can review and study my plowing movements, snow placement etc and find room for improvements. With my second truck on the road this year, it is the only way I can know if something is damaged or if my driver is messing around.
> 
> This being said there are also some drawbacks. Firstly, most dash cams take 32gb cards that fill up after 6hrs or so plowing. So you can lower resolution to make it through one full plow shift or deal with changing cards throughout the plowing which I forget to do and always lose footage. Also, sometimes you forget to plug it in (unless you hardwire it) and technology can fail and has that as a limitation. The last thing I can think of is that after each plowing event I come home and transfer all the video to my PC which I stay up to do (because I might have to go right back out plowing again) and then goto sleep, but it does take time to transfer 32gb videos and secure storage of the files is another thing to consider.


Would it be hard to just edit and keep a small portion of the video for documenting each account so that you don't have to keep so much video? And then just keep the entire video if there is a problem like a an accident on a particular lot? Ive really been considering doing this as well.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Jacobmb said:


> Dash cam video is great. I wouldnt plow without it. Ive got front facing cameras in both my trucks. The upside is that I have a record of service. There is NEVER a dispute that I did not come to do my job. I have intimate account of what I did and can review and study my plowing movements, snow placement etc and find room for improvements. With my second truck on the road this year, it is the only way I can know if something is damaged or if my driver is messing around.
> 
> This being said there are also some drawbacks. Firstly, most dash cams take 32gb cards that fill up after 6hrs or so plowing. So you can lower resolution to make it through one full plow shift or deal with changing cards throughout the plowing which I forget to do and always lose footage. Also, sometimes you forget to plug it in (unless you hardwire it) and technology can fail and has that as a limitation. The last thing I can think of is that after each plowing event I come home and transfer all the video to my PC which I stay up to do (because I might have to go right back out plowing again) and then goto sleep, but it does take time to transfer 32gb videos and secure storage of the files is another thing to consider.


Thanks for the feedback. What unit do you use, and could you put a larger card in?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Brian, sorry to hijack the post. Will one of those 2 logs help you?


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Most of the guys here have already covered what you should document. If you have read my thread here about a slip and fall lawsuit involving my company you will understand how important documentation is. Basically look at the situation from an injury lawyers perspective and try to cover everything that he will try to use against you in court. CYA at all times and remember that too much documentation is never enough when you go up against a smart lawyer. Good luck in your plowing ventures.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

JMHConstruction said:


> t unit do you use, and could you put a larger card in?


Search ebay for

*Ambarella A2S60 1080p GPS G-Sensor*

It is good value for what it is. The newest models for double the price give you the ability to add a larger card, or even 2 cards.

Anything like this works well and has a GPS unit as well for tracking purposes.



ktfbgb said:


> Would it be hard to just edit and keep a small portion of the video for documenting each account so that you don't have to keep so much video? And then just keep the entire video if there is a problem like a an accident on a particular lot? Ive really been considering doing this as well.


After a plowing shift the last thing I am doing is sorting through 10hrs of video footage. The problem with what your recommending is that the cameras usually take clips either 1min, 3min or 5min files and so you would have to open each one and or find the parts where your not driving and actually on site, for residential plowing at least this isn't something I would do. If you are keeping everything anyways why spend time pouring through and editing unless you need the footage for a claim or to dispute damage? Then agian, I am not setup here to do video editing perhaps there is an easy way to do what you are thinking of.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Jacobmb said:


> Search ebay for
> 
> *Ambarella A2S60 1080p GPS G-Sensor*
> 
> ...


Just curious. If I were to go this route that would mean I would need to store about a terabyte of Video each year. I think i might still go this route but just record while plowing and if there are no accidents or weird stuff going on, then just delete all the video for the event. And just continue keeping normal logs and pictures for normal documentation.


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

ktfbgb said:


> Just curious. If I were to go this route that would mean I would need to store about a terabyte of Video each year. I think i might still go this route but just record while plowing and if there are no accidents or weird stuff going on, then just delete all the video for the event. And just continue keeping normal logs and pictures for normal documentation.


Really if you are going to record you need to keep it all to prove nothing weird was going on.
Gps that proved where my truck was,for how long and every move it made, saved us time and money from a lawsuit a few years ago. Video would have been even better if I had it


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

CHPL said:


> Really if you are going to record you need to keep it all to prove nothing weird was going on.
> Gps that proved where my truck was,for how long and every move it made, saved us time and money from a lawsuit a few years ago. Video would have been even better if I had it


I guess nowadays its not really that difficult to store that much data anyway.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

ktfbgb said:


> Would it be hard to just edit and keep a small portion of the video for documenting each account so that you don't have to keep so much video? And then just keep the entire video if there is a problem like a an accident on a particular lot? Ive really been considering doing this as well.


I leave all footage alone. It is counter productive to delete it. Just because you think nothing happened doesn't mean the client 1 week or 1 year later will try and dispute that. It is only useful as evidence if it isn't deleted.

About half of a TB or approx 500gb of storage per season.


----------

